# Platzhalter



## Spoob (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche eine art Platzhalter.
Kennt ihr so was?
In PHP ist das zB ein % Zeichen was belibig vielen zeigen ersetzt...
Schon mal danke

Spoob


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jun 2007)

.+ oder .*

aber macht ohne einen Kontext des Einsatzes betrachtet wenig Sinn oder?


----------



## Spoob (6. Jun 2007)

Also ich wollte die sicherheit haben das niemand einen Double wert eingibt.
Dann soll zB aus "6.9" "6" werden. Das geht aber nun auch mit Math.floor(x).
Sonst hätte ich das mit replace gemacht. Also dann replace(".*", "").
Falls ihr sonst solche Platzhalter kennt meldet euch bitte die würden mir auch bei anderen Sachen helfen.

Spoob


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jun 2007)

nennt sich 'Reguläre Ausdrücke',
schaue dir die Klassen Pattern + Matcher an, S
tring.replace verwendet das auch, ja


----------



## Spoob (6. Jun 2007)

Habe jetzt gesehen dass man replace nur bei Strings nehmen kann.
Habe nun so etwas geschriben wo ihr euch bestimmt die Hände vor die String schlagt :bae: 

```
String eingabeAnzahl, eingabeZahl, zahlenAnzahlString;
		    Double zahlenAnzahlDouble;
		    Integer zahlenAnzahlInteger;
		    
		    System.out.println("Geben Sie die Anzahl der Zahlen ein, " +
		    		"aus dehnen sie den Durchnitt erfahren wollen.");
		    eingabeAnzahl = eingabeStream.readLine();
		    
		    zahlenAnzahlDouble = Double.parseDouble(eingabeAnzahl);
		    zahlenAnzahlDouble = Math.floor(zahlenAnzahlDouble);
		    zahlenAnzahlString = zahlenAnzahlDouble.toString();
		    zahlenAnzahlString = zahlenAnzahlString.replace(".0", "");
		    zahlenAnzahlInteger = Integer.parseInt(zahlenAnzahlString);
		    System.out.print(zahlenAnzahlInteger);
```

Was kann ich da verbessern?

Spoob


----------



## Roar (6. Jun 2007)

ich hab hier schon hier die hand vor die stirn geschlagen


> "Geben Sie die Anzahl der Zahlen ein, " +
> "aus dehnen sie den Durchnitt erfahren wollen."


:roll:


ps: kann man auch halbe zahlen angeben oder warum sollte man an der stelle überhaupt einen double angeben können? :roll:


----------



## HoaX (6. Jun 2007)

```
java.text.MessageFormat.format("{0,number,integer}", new Object[] { new Double(8.55d) });
```

oder


```
String.format("%.0f", new Object[] { new Double(8.55d) });
```

sowas is doch auch schön


----------



## Spoob (6. Jun 2007)

> ps: kann man auch halbe zahlen angeben oder warum sollte man an der stelle überhaupt einen double angeben können?
> :roll:


Nein ich dachte mehr daran das es jemanden geben könnte der auf die Idee kommt da einen Komma Wert einzugeben.
Ich mache das ja nur um zu üben und da fallen mir recht oft neune Probleme ein die ich dann lösen will ohne das sie wirchlich wichtig sind, übung halt.



> String.format("%.0f", new Object[] { new Double(8.55d) });



Damit kann ich nichts anfangen kannst du mir das erklären?


----------

